# I need a modder for a project. 7 C streamlight mod..



## barrysuperhawk (Oct 13, 2007)

I have been lurking CPF for a while, and I have a project for a modder. I have a Streamlight 7 [yes SEVEN] c-cell beast of a flashlight that Streamlight no longer carries switch parts for [yes, it's that old]. 

Truthfully, I am smart enough to know I do not have the talent or tooling required to do anything with this, but there must be someone on here that can turn this beast into something more than it was. I am thinking, with that much battery capacity, some industrious modder should be able to come up with a light bright enough to melt small cars at a reasonable range.

So, I would like to commission some work with the stated goal of producing the brightest head knocker in existence. I am sortof a noob here, but I am sure someone can vouch for me from other forums like ar15.com [same username everywhere]. I am open to any proposals and recommendations, so feel free to post up any ideas.


----------



## Data (Oct 29, 2007)

barry, welcome to CPF! Your light idea sounds super. 

Try this post in the Machining forum. It will get more visibility there and that is the place most people ask for this kind of help. 

Be advised that what you are asking for could be a lot of money in parts alone but well worth the trouble if you ask me. I would check to see if the ID of the tube will fit an A123 Systems M1 cell. That will drive any bulb you come up with. 

Good Luck! 



Cheers
Dave


----------



## Westy (Nov 13, 2007)

Barry, I didn't see any repost on the other forum to date (was keen to see follow up and ideas, please explore it  ).

Here's the M1 spec's, 

http://www.a123systems.com/newsite/pdf/ANR26650M1_Datasheet_FEB2007-1.pdf

Max OD of 26.15 mm's.


----------



## barrysuperhawk (Dec 25, 2007)

*I need a modder for a project. 7 C streamlight mod..*





*I need a modder for a project. 7 C streamlight mod..* 
I have been lurking CPF for a while, and I have a project for a modder. I have a Streamlight 7 [yes SEVEN] c-cell beast of a flashlight that Streamlight no longer carries switch parts for [yes, it's that old]. So, I need to replace the switch at a minimum.

Truthfully, I am smart enough to know I do not have the talent or tooling required to do anything with this, but there must be someone on here that can turn this beast into something more than it was. I am thinking, with that much battery capacity, some industrious modder should be able to come up with a light bright enough to melt small cars at a reasonable range.

So, I would like to commission some work with the stated goal of producing the brightest head knocker in existence. I am sortof a noob here, but I am sure someone can vouch for me from other forums like ar15.com [same username everywhere]. I am open to any proposals and recommendations, so feel free to post up any ideas.

My direct email is this same username at hotmail...

[this is a repost from the modder forum]


----------



## 65535 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: I need a modder for a project. 7 C streamlight mod..*

Let me get this straight, you basically want the brightest light (halogens are known for their burning power literally catching flammables on fire, HID's are known for bright light with great throw, and LED's are amazing flood and huge amounts of light.) With no regard for runtime, and you will probably be using AW's C cell Lithiums for this. 

The only question is how much are you willing to spend, and what light source do you want?


----------



## barrysuperhawk (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: I need a modder for a project. 7 C streamlight mod..*

I still want to do this, but I had a bit of an inspiration. How hard would it be to just mod it to some type of LED in the 3-5 watt range and stick a maglight switch in it? Could I go higher on the wattage? With c cells I would be pushing 10 volts or so, plenty enough to make alot of light with, and still have long runtime...


----------



## barrysuperhawk (Mar 1, 2008)

Westy said:


> Barry, I didn't see any repost on the other forum to date (was keen to see follow up and ideas, please explore it  ).
> 
> Here's the M1 spec's,
> 
> ...


 
404 not found... :mecry:

I finally did get around to re-posting this, but I guess my noob status has not garnered much interest...


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: I need a modder for a project. 7 C streamlight mod..*

I've not seen the streamlight 7, so I don't know what it looks like. That makes it kind of hard to make any valid statements.....

How about a few pictures, measurements, etc? A ruler next to the light might help. 

Daniel


----------



## hopkins (Mar 11, 2008)

no ones exactly sure what it looks like. not this one:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00008BFS8/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------

